# Ubuntu 10.10 Server mit Apache2



## CHICOLORES (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich arbeite zZ an meinem Abschlussprojekt als FiSi und wollte mal anfragen obs hier irgendeinen gibt der vielleicht Lust hätte mir Rede und Antwort bei einigen Fragen zu stehen ^.^'

Also das Projekt läuft wie folgt ab:

Ich hab ne Compaq W6000 Workstation und baue darauf mittels Ubuntu 10.10 einen Webserver.

Dabei drängen sich mir fragen auf wie z.B. bei der Benutzerrechteverteilung

Befehl: chmod 775 /home/*BENUTZERNAME*

Wieso eigentlich ausgerechnet chmod 775???

grüße

chico

P.S. ich habe natürlich auch schon durchgegoogeld aber iwie keine richtigen antworten gefunden - vllt bin ich auch nur mmn selten blöd aber kA ^^


----------



## CHICOLORES (28. Februar 2011)

okay frage hat sich erledigt!

Kleine Erklärung für alle die es rein interesse halber wissen wollen:

chmod 775 = change mod 7 7 5

also 111 111 101 im oktalsystem!

die jeweiligen Zugriffsrechte werden wie folgt verteilt:

read write execute ist hier die reihenfolge

also im endeffekt 1 erlaubnis 0 keine erlaubnis!

der erste block (7 oder 111) gilt für die user, der 2. für die grp und die dritte für die anderen

also sind die berechtigungen wie folgt verteilt:

User: 7 = 111 = lesen, schreiben, ausführen
Gruppe: wie User
Andere: 5 = 101 = lesen, ausführen

grüße


----------



## Bauer87 (28. Februar 2011)

Du warst einfach zu ungeduldig, aber die Erklärung über die Zahlensysteme (7o -> 111b) hätte ich jetzt auch nicht liefern können. Du kannst übrigens auch „chmod o+w“ (Benutzer = Owner das schreiben = write erlauben) und so weiter schreiben.


----------



## CHICOLORES (28. Februar 2011)

Ich hab's ja egtl. Mal gelernt und mir fiels so btw auf ^^


----------



## Jimini (28. Februar 2011)

Hier ists imho ganz gut erklärt:
chmod - Pro-Linux

MfG Jimini


----------



## CHICOLORES (1. März 2011)

Okay danke Jimini ^^

die Erklärung auf der Seite ist top - sollte ich vielleicht mal unserm Berufsschullehrer vorlegen 

grüße


----------

